# predator 212 extension shaft



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm doing a predator 212cc engine swap on my 2008 TB storm 2410. I ordered my pulleys from electricmotorwarehouse.com. I would like the pulley that drive the auger to be fully seated on a shaft. I was thinking of having this http://www.grainger.com/product/KEYSHAFT-Keyed-Shaft-30F596?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/30F543_AS01?$smthumb$ threaded from end to end with a threaded rod attaching it to the current shaft on the engine. Making this an extension shaft for the motor. I'd have a key also extending from the new piece to the original shaft. Any thoughts on doing this project are welcome


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been kicking this issue around for a while in my head so I understand your concern.

I can't open your link but I assume this is what you are basically describing in a 3/4 diameter.






Unless the shaft is hollow you will have to drill a clearance hole for the threaded rod or bolt of appropriate length. Not a big deal if you have access to a lathe. It should work depending on how much of your pulley is on it, but I am not sure you really need to worry about it.

It all depends on how much over hang are you talking about.
In general if > 66% of the pulley's hub is on the original shaft and you are using two set screws that have good bite( or a tapper lock bushing-even better) then in IMHO you are probably good. This was a rule of thumb we used to use back in my machine design days.

The 212 Predator PTO shaft is 2.43 inches long. How much is the difference to your old motor?

Can you describe the pulley or share the link?

I know you already purchased your pulley but what a number of people have done is used a 1" bore pulley with an adaptor like this one.





If you want to try this approach, again, try to use the 66-33% overhang rule and make sure your set screws are well secured to the engine shaft and key. You can buy shorter lengths of this but my thinking is it is better to have too much and you can always cut the excess off.

Just some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My plan is to make threads in the new shaft, use threaded rod to attach the new shaft to the engine shaft, attach pulley to new shaft. Here is what the pulleys look like

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/pulley/3X829.jpg


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for the pulleys to come in so I can see if I possibly need to extend the shaft. I'll find out as soon as I mount the pulleys


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The only problem I see with that approach is that you are not guaranteed that the keyway will be aligned between the new shaft segment and the motor shaft. You can pretty much assume it won't. It has to do with the angle the tapped threads begin on each shaft with respect to the keyway. You can't control that. You could shim it to align but that is too much work. Also, You have to be aware of concentricity issues between the two tapped threads. i.e. they may not align on the same center line.

Again, if you really want to take that general approach I would drill a tight clearance through hole the shaft extension and use a Grade 8 5/16-24 bolt to hold it in. You can align the keyway no problem and your concentricity issues should be resolved.

My guess is the length you are talking about is no more than 1.125 inches.

Hopefully you wont need to worry about it. Good Luck.


----------

